# Schwinn ID help



## Rodland (Sep 20, 2009)

I have this schwinn I would like to ID the year and model of, if anyone can help.  serial # H43883.  This does not match up with 1951 numbers. The # is on the bottom bracket. It was dark green painted over in blue house paint, weren't they all. It has skip link chain. What on this bike is correct and what is not?
What head badge would it have? The hole spacing is about 2 1/4" but the paint outline looks to be like 3 1/4" to 3 1/2"
Thanks for any and all help on this one.  Mikie


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 20, 2009)

seems to me the only thing not correct on the bike is the rear rack also the numbers seem to match up "01/23 ------------------ H041542 --------------- H043956" the headbadge prob was something either saying schwinn "vertical" bf goodrich "vertical" or spitfire "vertical" in an oval badge. Does the front fender have holes for a light? also if its painted over the original check around the upper tube to see if it had an indication of a tank


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 20, 2009)

oh and the pedals are not original Both parts are easy to find and the tank is really easy postwar dx tanks are pretty common at least the reproductions are.


----------



## Rodland (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, and what about the wheels? They are what I assume to be drop center and not S2 as would be my guess as to being correct.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 21, 2009)

i've seen them both but with a 51 i would see more S2s. Thats where the real schwinn gurus would know if they are in fact correct or not.


----------



## Rodland (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, you have been very helpful.  I don't see any signs of ever having a tank or holes in fender for a light.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 21, 2009)

the bike may have not come with a rack either but putting those options on there doesn't take away from it. Im pretty sure one of my frames that I used didn't have any extras but now i've built it to an awesome deluxe bike


----------

